# Eating Burdock?



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

Hello,
We have Burdock growing all over the place and with its large, broad leaves
it reminds you of a type of greens. I mentioned this to a friend and they 
said that they heard you could eat certain types. Has anyone heard of this
and do you know what type is ok to eat? Thanks in advance!
James in Houston County, MN


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Burdock is called "gobo" in Japanese, and the root is eaten, not the leaves. Kinpira gobo is a traditional dish at New Year's. It tastes earthy, salty, a bit spicy, and a bit sweet. 

KINPIRA GOBO

3/4 pound gobo (burdock root)
1 medium-sized carrot
1 or 2 dried hot red pepers (optional)
1-1/4 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 tablespoon sugar
2-1/2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 teaspoons white sesame seeds

Scrape the burdock root with the back of a knite under cold running water and cut it into 2-inch pieces. As soon as the brown outer layer is rubbed off, the root will begin to discolor, so you have to drop it into a bowl of water as soon as possible. Slice each 2" section into slender matchstick pieces. If the core of the root is very woody, don't use it. Scrape and cut the carrot the same way into a separate bowl. If the peppers are very dry, soak for a minute or so, then remove the seeds and cut into diagonal strips.
Heat the oil in a large pan. Add the peppers and saute for a few seconds. Drain the burdock root and add it to the pan. Saute about 10 minutes, stirring from time to time. Add the carrot and saute 5 more minutes. Add 2 tablespoons of water, cover the pan and cook for 2 or 3 minutes, until the carrot is tender. Add the sugar and soy sauce and stir to mix. Bring to a boil and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until the liquid has evaporated, about 5 minutes.
In a small skillet, toast the sesame seeds until they begin to jump. Serve the burdock/carrot mixture in bowls sprinkled with the sesame seeds.


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

ajaxlucy said:


> Burdock is called "gobo" in Japanese, and the root is eaten, not the leaves. Kinpira gobo is a traditional dish at New Year's. It tastes earthy, salty, a bit spicy, and a bit sweet.
> 
> KINPIRA GOBO
> 
> ...


humm. sounds good! thanks ajaxlucy! we should be eating burdock root
till doomsday ;-)
james


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

If it really is Burdock, you might try to see if you can sell it. It is one of the four ingredients in Four Herb Tea. A real big seller. shadowwalker


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burdock






if you would like to read about it


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

mtman said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burdock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mtman! That is a good reference. Who would have EVER THOUGHT
that Burdock was the inspiration for VELCRO ;-)
james


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

We're trying desperately to eradicate the burdock on our new farm. The burr thing they make sheds tons of teeny tiny hooks that can cause huge problems if they get in your animals' eyes.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Where I come from burdock are called cardones. We cut the stalks, wash them, cut them into 3-4" sections then boil until tend. Once the have cooled, we dip them in egg then coat them with bisquick and fry them up...yum!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

my hairdresser recently told me that black people used to dig the root, string it on a thread and tie it around a babies neck when they were teething. it gave them something to chew on, was naturally sweet and they felt it reduced the pain of new teeth.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

cowboy joe said:


> Where I come from burdock are called cardones. We cut the stalks, wash them, cut them into 3-4" sections then boil until tend. Once the have cooled, we dip them in egg then coat them with bisquick and fry them up...yum!


Yep, or "cardoona", to my Italian DH. 
Taste similar to asparagus, don't you think?


----------



## reneeearle (Jan 20, 2004)

where do you sell this? what do you sell? just the root, or all of it? I have this stuff growing everywhere!! It would be nice to cash in on this stuff!!! Renee


----------

